
Show HN: Paperbot for Slack – a Pocket-like app for your team's shared links - KarinneLima
http://paperbot.ai/?utm_source=hacker_news
======
KarinneLima
Paperbot saves the links shared on your Slack channels and organizes them into
a beautiful web or mobile app. It can also send you a summary by email so you
don't miss the most important stuff. And it's free :)

------
sdagnon
Free, powerful search functionality, beautifully rendered articles... this is
one useful bot!

------
newsat13
So 1000s of big companies use slack and yet the appstore app has only like 50
installs?

Does not compute.

------
Softwareallover
Great time saver and a great way to share information on the go.

------
pedrocalgaro
The concept of this bot is really interesting.

------
sgambatti
Saves time. Very good

